# problem JAIL with upload speed



## devil_devil (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello,

I have a strange problem with upload speed from jail, i don't have any shaper. When  i download file from jail applicatioons (Apache, ssh ..) my maxim speed is a 6KB/s ( . Anybody with similar problem or any idea ? My upload speed from ISP is 50Mb/s


----------



## anomie (Jul 14, 2010)

Let's see your /etc/rc.conf and output from ifconfig(8) (so we can understand more about your jail setup and networking).


----------



## devil_devil (Jul 14, 2010)

```
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=1db<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,POLLING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4>
	ether 00:30:48:d9:ac:20
	inet  public_ip1 netmask 0xfffffff0 broadcast 92.*.*.*
	inet  public_ip2 netmask 0xfffffff0 broadcast 92.*.*.*
	inet  public_ip3 netmask 0xfffffff0 broadcast 92.*.*.*
	media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
em1: flags=8943<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,PROMISC,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=19b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4>
	ether 00:30:48:d9:ac:21
	inet 192.168.10.254 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.10.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
```


#JAIL'S SETUP


```
jail_enable="YES"
#jail_interface="em0"
jail_devfs_enable="YES"
jail_procfs_enable="YES"
jail_list="web"


jail_web_rootdir="/jails/web"
jail_web_hostname="my_hostname"
jail_web_ip="public_ip2"
jail_web_devfs_ruleset="devfsrules_jail"
jail_socket_unixiproute_only="YES"
```


----------



## anomie (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, you obscured the IPs.  Are public_ip1, public_ip2, and public_ip3 all on the same subnet?


----------



## devil_devil (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes   the subnet is 255.255.255.240


----------



## devil_devil (Jul 14, 2010)

Download speed from jail is perfect but upload is ver veryyyy slow 6Kb/s


----------



## anomie (Jul 14, 2010)

If all three are on the same subnet, then the alias IPs should have a subnet mask of 255.255.255.255 (or in hex 0xffffffff). 

Not sure if that will solve your specific problem, but what I mentioned is documented in ifconfig(8).


----------



## devil_devil (Jul 14, 2010)

The mask is not a problem, I think there is some bug with jail and FreeBSD 7.2 Stable. The same configuration works fine with FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE ???


----------



## anomie (Jul 14, 2010)

Again, I'm not sure the mask will solve your specific problem, but while you're at it you might as well configure your system correctly. 

Interesting that you see improved behavior in 8.1 (assuming you are _really_ comparing same configurations). 

One way to gather more information about the problem you're seeing would be to capture a tcpdump(1) session for the slow uploads. That may provide clues about where things are falling down.


----------



## devil_devil (Jul 15, 2010)

Natd problem was and not only trafficking in JAIL, but all upload traffic from router.I started PF, and now everything works perfectly , I will never use natd again !!

10x anomie


----------

